# Brute force 4x4 problems



## csmith

I've got a 2006 brute force 750. My 2wd/4wd light is flashing on the dash in the intervals indicating the KEBC is the issue. The KEBC does not make the noise that my buddy's does when you shut the bike off so I know it's not working. I put a test light in the connector while it was running and there's no power getting to the unit. I'm still trying to fix the bike and get it running so I don't know if anything on the front engages I were to switch it to 4wd but I'm assuming it wouldn't. Any ideas on how to fix this issue? Also, I've read ways to wire around the KEBC but do I need power coming through the wires to do this?

I've changed and dilectric greased the fuses already.


----------



## MeanGreenMan

There are 5 wires going to the KEBC actuator from the small black box/Controller as following:
Red - (+) 12V to power the dc motor.
Black - (-) ground to the dc motor.
Orange - (+) 5V signal going into potentiometer of the KEBC.
Yellow - (+) 0-5V signal coming out of potentiomeer from KEBC.
Blue - (-) Ground.

Controller box might not be sending out any voltage out.
And if KEBC is not working, then Controller shuts down 4x4 engagement function also.


----------



## csmith

ok I'll check the wires. thanks


----------



## IBBruin

If you want to remove the KEBC completely, Woodbutcher has a thread in the How To's


----------



## csmith

yea I've been looking at that I guess ill just have to be sure I'm getting power to the wires I need to use


----------



## BleednGreen68

Make sure yer battery is all the way up and holding a charge. It will cause major electrical probs.


----------



## csmith

The battery is new and holding a charge. I guess I just need to start unwrapping wires and tracing them to be sure they're all good.


----------



## csmith

Got the 4x4 working great with the KEBC mod by woodbutcher a while back, but now I have another problem. Have new seals in the front diff where the drive shaft comes in and only have one ride on them, and they're leaking. Last time I had it in the mud, 4x4 worked great, but after a while, I'm guessing water got in and it got milked, the 4x4 would not engage...any ideas?


----------



## brutus750i

did you also change the axleshaft seals too?


----------



## csmith

no just the drive shaft seals. I cleaned everything up real well and wiped everything down with degreaser wipes and thats where the leak is from. The axle seals are dry. I know these seals are proned to leak, but not after one ride and letting enough water in to prevent the 4wd from working


----------



## deadman inc

How common are the KEBC know to go out on a kawasaki? Just curious cause i was talking to filthy about his wont shut off even when he turns his bike so he has to unplug it to shut it up. Go figure the next day mine wont shut off. So the KEBC not working interferes with the 4x4 not working????


----------



## filthyredneck

csmith said:


> no just the drive shaft seals. I cleaned everything up real well and wiped everything down with degreaser wipes and thats where the leak is from. The axle seals are dry. I know these seals are proned to leak, but not after one ride and letting enough water in to prevent the 4wd from working


Maybe by some chance the seal was a little crooked, or maybe slightly damaged when installed, the little spring on the back side could have broke/bent/or fell off, or small chance that maybe theres a small groove worn in the shaft that the seal rides on, or maybe you just got a junk seal :33:. These seals aren't really the best, no dust covers and a single wipe has to both keep oil in and water out. Kawi should've designed this better. I just rebuilt my front diff about a month ago and its got new seals which have been on 3 or 4 rides so far and I don't have any leaks yet...knock on wood lol. I had this same luck out of a rear engine seal before, installed it and made one ride and had to change it and the second one lasted several months. I know deadman rebuilt his diff a long time ago and has had good luck out of it so far.



deadman inc said:


> How common are the KEBC know to go out on a kawasaki? Just curious cause i was talking to filthy about his wont shut off even when he turns his bike so he has to unplug it to shut it up. Go figure the next day mine wont shut off. So the KEBC not working interferes with the 4x4 not working????


In the past, on both of the 650 SRAs that I had, the KEBC failed on both of them and both time the 4x4 would not work. Kawi replaced the KEBC both times and it fixed the prob. 
On my 08 I took the KEBC apart and cleaned it numerous times and one day I cycled it with it off the bike and figured out that the motor wasn't turning the lil rod all the way around to where it needed to be and the motor would set there and buzz.... I could touch the rod with my finger and push it like 1/16 of an inch and that was the position it needed to go in and the motor would then stop buzzing, it was like there was some rust or a burr on the rod that was binding it up, except I cleaned it and I know there wasn't. Since I've done the manual 4wd mod, I unplugged the 4x4 actuator and taped up the plug so it'd stay clean and I just pulled the fuse outta the KEBC, no more listening to it lol. I just don't have engine brake under low rpms anymore.


----------



## phreebsd

actuator failure? very common. especially when you ride like we do.


----------



## RR12redriver

*2005 750 brute force carb problems*

Hello everyone I need some help on my 2005 750 brute force I had problems with the carbs and done a complete rebuild on both carbs put everything back together and adjusted the carbs bike will idle fine but when I give it gas all it will do is pop back fire does anyone have any ideas.



_Please dont use black font... Thanks - Admin_


----------



## Firenutt

*Won't go into four wheel drive*

OK. I replaced my wiring harness, fuse holder, controller, actuator, and the switch and it still won't go into 4wd. I have to be missing something easy. I probably missed the problem the first time and it cost me a thousand dollars. HELP!!!!!


----------



## 05 brute 750

I need some help let me tell u what I've got going on I have a 2015 brute force 750 it has 300 miles on it the 4x4 just quit working the light on the dash is not flashing and the actuator is working when I take it of to test it I'm not getting power from the plug so I checked the switch and I'm not getting power there either does anyone one have any ideas were to go next ? I have check the speed sensor or except I'm not sure how it works I don't know if u have to be moving or what I can say the speed on the dash still works correctly if that means its working idk any one got any ideas would appreciate the input


----------



## rmax

If your a mud rider I would recommend getting a manual 4wd conversion seems like when the oem system starts acting up it's a never ending $ pit


----------



## Bikerbillnnj

How do I get a Manual 4wd Lock From Rdmax


----------



## NMKawierider

Hdguy919 said:


> How do I get a Manual 4wd Lock From Rdmax


 Could PM him but I don't think he's making them any more. Sgroi is the other maker. Here's a link.


Kawasaki Brute Force Products


----------



## gorr

*Motor Magents*

I was having a similar issue, has to replace the potentiometer and glue the motor magnets back into place. Seems to work in the shop.


----------

